# Detector de la variacion de la resistencia de la piel



## jhony85 (May 28, 2008)

Hola, estoy diseñando un detetor de la variacion de la piel y tambien debo de mostrar el valor de dicha resistencia. Para ello quiero usar un display que muestre la tension que hay en la carga cuando se le inyecta una corriente. me han comentado de un display q muestra la tension y debo de hacerlo con ello. en realidad muestra un valor en funcion de la escala. por ejemplo 1V es 1Kohmio y 5V 5Kohmios. pero no se qué integrado hace eso, saben cual es el display? gracias.


----------



## pepechip (May 28, 2008)

hola
En realidad lo que vas a realizar es un ohmetro, igula que el que incorporan los polimetros.
En realidad consiste en un voltimetro al cual le aplicas una tension estabilizada a traves de la piel humana.

Te aconsejo que compres un modulo a LCD, y simplemete construyas una pequea fuente.


----------



## jhony85 (May 28, 2008)

en realidad no tengo q montarlo solo diseñarlo con circuitos integrados. por eso al afan de saber cual es.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2008)

Es algo mas dificil, necesitas un generador de señal, mejor senoidal para evitar la electrolisis.
Un rectificador yco n un condensador y un ICL7106.htm


----------



## pepechip (May 28, 2008)

http://www.cps.unizar.es/~te/Libros/aped_archivos/p6_7.pdf

o bien este otro: Si pinchas en la imagen se puede ampliar


----------



## jhony85 (May 28, 2008)

yo me parece q no porque me dijeron que habia un circuito integrado que hace ya eso.


----------



## pepechip (May 28, 2008)

No se si te sera facil localizar este integrado. Pincha en la imagen para ampliarla.


----------



## jhony85 (May 28, 2008)

si pero haber, es que estoy viendo la hoja de caracteristicas y no veo lo que encuentro. como lo pongo para que si le entra 1V q se corresponda con 1k y lo mismo para 5V-5K.


----------



## pepechip (May 28, 2008)

En el esquema tienes una resitencia variable de 2K. La piel a medir la tendras que poner en serie con esta resistencia, y meter una tension estabilizada en su entrada.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 1, 2008)

la idea es inyectar una corriente con una fuente de corriente y amplificar la tension. esa tension es la que lee el ohmetro. como calibro la tension para que se correspondan los valores tension/resistencia ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 3, 2008)

Si miras bien en el datasheet veras que el ICL es un voltimetro FIJO, o sea que mide de 0 a 200mV si no me equivoco (confirmalo)
Como necesitaras otro rango de tensiones es necesario calcular un simple divisor o amplificar para fondo escala 200mV.

(Ojo digo 200mV por que es el generico de estos integrados).


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 3, 2008)

no lo veo. la tension de salida maxima que me dara al medir la resistencia es de 50mV que se corresponde con los 5kOhmios. esta tension la amplificadorfico por 100 para tener los 5V que necesita el ohmetro. y me estas diciendo que el ICL 7107 mide hasta 200 mV. hay alguno que lo haga hasta 5V? cuando dices amplificar, que tengo q amplificar?


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 3, 2008)

tambien estoy viendo la datasheets de la pagina de farnell.com pero no veo el rango.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 3, 2008)

Bueno a ver, despues de ojear un buen rato esto, lo que quiero es simplemente que si a un display le llega 3V que muestre un 3 y ya esta. que muestre la tension que le llega. ya que si a la salida de mi amplificador hay 3V es que el valor de la resistencia es 3k.


Otra cosa, com puedo diseñar un derivador con un operacional para que me convierta de triangular a cuadrada y ésta ultima pueda encender un led? tengo que calcular la resistencia limitadora del led?


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 4, 2008)

necesito una respuesta pronto por favor


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

Primero amigo, deberias editar los mensajes en vez de publicar miles uno detras del anterior.

segundo, hace facil la cosa, primero crea un circuito que amplifique la corriente del voltaje de nuestro cuerpo, eso lo logras con un preamplificador operacional cualquiera, luego utilizas un vumetro analogico del voltaje que se t ocurra, con una simple formaula fisica comparas el divides el voltaje por la intensidad y t da la resistencia o resistividad.

saludos.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 4, 2008)

lo del vumetro no lo entiendo. a ver supuestamente es un voltimetro no? vale el icl 7101? en realidad creo q no hay q dividir porque si llega 1V equivale a un 1kohmio asi que si el voltimetro muestra 1 es un kiloohmio.  asi se puede hacer?


----------



## pepechip (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola
He encontrado este pequeño tutorial sobre voltimetros, amperimetros y ohmetros.
Es fundamental que comprendas los conceptos basicos para hacer tu circuito.
http://www.labc.usb.ve/mgimenez/Lab_Circ_Electronicos_Guia_Teorica/Cap6.pdf


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 5, 2008)

pero que integrado muestra la tension que hay en sus extremos? posiblemente el icl 7101 q me dijiste lo hace no?


----------

